# Slingshots Canada Design Naming Contest! Open To All



## Gib

I thought it was about time to offer a naming contest for all of the forum members seeing as I need a new name for my palmswell design.

Here is the shooter you will receive if you win (value of $80CDN)

















As you can see it is signed and numbered (#9 of my exotic laminates) and has been finished with poly, my application technique makes for an extremely smooth glass like finish that you cannot help but love. The woods used are Pao Amarello front and back with Jatoba core, Cherry spacers and Wenge for the palmswell.

This design features a slightly offset handle and slim waist, In combination with the large bulbous end the placement of your hand centers the frame and makes for a very comfortable ergonomic hold.

*HOW CAN YOU OWN THIS?*

Name the design! Just post any names you think fit the overall look and profile of the slingshot, I will review all posted names and pick one that I feel is the most fitting.

If I pick you this slingshot will be yours, I will ship it to you free of charge anywhere in the world.

Good luck and let the naming begin!


----------



## slingshot_sniper

I'll start the golden octopoda ,turn it handle up see if you can see it


----------



## Greywolf

How about Amphora because it looks like an ancient roman wine container called an amphora. And I love slingshots and wine and this is to me the best of both.


----------



## wildwilly

If it had a pair of eyes on either side of the top of the handle it would resemble a Fox head with ears erect. I kind of like Fox Shot or Canadian Fox for a good name that would represent the overall shape.


----------



## marcus sr

the calix (latin for challice,cup etc)


----------



## As8MaN

The Lion.

really reminds me of a lion,, dont ask me why!, maybe the colors and the perfect finish..


----------



## GameKeeper

DAISY CUTTER









Special name for special slingshot.


----------



## Hit and run

Inca Radron

or, INfinitely CAptured RAin DRop ON ... a spiderweb-string hanging from the ceiling of a cave. (a tad long so I shorted it a bit







)
Well, that's what it looks like to me, the dark palm-swell part.

And the general shape of the slingshot gives of a bit of a aged impression, so the reference to an ancient culture/civilization more or less fits.


----------



## Northerner

The Domical

The Dewdrop


----------



## Pikeman

The Grail. Probably been used before but I think it would suit that fine slingshot.


----------



## Bob Fionda

ADRENALIN because when you shoot you feel excited
TAURUS it looks like
ALDEBARAN the eye of the consellation of Taurus
ESSENCE in the meaning of your essence
RENAISSANCE the new slingshot
DIAPASON it looks like and it resonates with the shooter
ARCADIA
MAMBA
COBRA
ALBATROS
MAGIC or MAGICIAN
GENIUS
WINGS
ELK for the forks
KARMA
GIPSY to take every where you go
VERTEX the top
SYNAPSES


----------



## NoSugarRob

Philbert...... an English name meaning....... Illustriously Brilliant


----------



## Bob Fionda

VIRTUS
HERO
UNICA means the best
ADVANTAGE
STRATOS 'cause it's stratospheric
EXCEL


----------



## Ace

The Mangler

The Tempest

The Brute


----------



## Bob Fionda

Wow! It's really a beautiful one!


----------



## Bob Fionda

GRAAL .... SORRY HAS JUST BEEN SAID....


----------



## Bob Fionda

WOODS CUP
CUP
SAMURAI


----------



## Bob Fionda

MIURA a kind of fighting bull


----------



## Ted

The Hourglass.


----------



## Bob Fionda

MIRROR
REFLECTION
RESONANCE


----------



## Bob Fionda

DIAMOND


----------



## Bohh

The Goblet
The Iron Cup


----------



## dgaf

royal hunter


----------



## Pikeman

The Allgood, a reference to a slingshot wielding character in Stephen King's Dark Tower series.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

cyclops


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Atrax

as in atrax robustus funnel web

the web is similar shape to the handle swell


----------



## Gib

Remember, You are naming the design, Not the wood used to make it as this design will be made in a variety of materials


----------



## slingshot_sniper

mirage


----------



## mckee

*abutor : means make the most out of somthing in latin*
*adepto means to obtain or acuire*
*callide : skillful /clever*


----------



## mckee

adams apple/pear/tear its both of are names at the start and the second part of it apple/pear/tear all mean somthing about it


----------



## mckee

capio it means to seize or take . this could be about the power and it is able to take game
degenero means one of a kind


----------



## Beanflip

The Palmer , The Mountie, The RCMP Palmer


----------



## Beanflip

The Slap Shot


----------



## marcus sr

the GLOVE seeing as thats how it fits


----------



## marcus sr

the cradle


----------



## mckee

mando: to commit to somthing


----------



## mckee

*non ducor, duco it means i am not lead i lead*
*spem successus alit means sucsses delvelops hope*


----------



## bj000

the giblet


----------



## WC28

the cowboy


----------



## Bob Fionda

ANT


----------



## Northerner

*Saturn *- Bulb looks like Saturn with it's rings.

*The Comet *- The bulb is the head and the handle the tail.

*Enterprise* - For trekkies. Front view. The bulb looks like the front of the ship and the forks are the engines.


----------



## Bohh

Excaliber!


----------



## Bohh

Merlin's Magic


----------



## bj000

the Utopian


----------



## Bob Fionda

AMPOULE the palm swell looks like an ampoule and makes the sling very ricognizable, I'd say it's own peculiarity and distinction line.


----------



## Bob Fionda

CALIX or CALYX for the same reason that the palmswell seems a calix and makes your slingshot distinctive


----------



## kobe23

The Pendulum


----------



## Bohh

Black Jack
Blunderbuss
The Cutlass


----------



## Bohh

Buckaroo
Deputy
Marksman
Shadow Shooter
High Noon
Derby
Bowler
Bandit
Outlaw
Iron Sight


----------



## Bob Fionda

HORSESHOE for its shape


----------



## Bohh

Primal
Rage
Longshot
Final Cut
Agitator
Provoker
Rival


----------



## Northerner

*The Canuck *or *The Canadian*


----------



## Ace

The Catalyst since it changes your grip on the frame


----------



## shawnr5

The Mandolin, for the shape of the swell.


----------



## orcrender

How about the Spur. That is what the shape reminds me of.


----------



## erlkonig

Canuck lollipop!!


----------



## AJW

The Septer
The Striker
The Enigma


----------



## Northerner

Bullseye


----------



## Northerner

Stratus

Polaris


----------



## Northerner

Pulsar


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

The Condor

Thanks for opportunity Gib

- John


----------



## bkcooler

Looks like a tuning fork.
How about:

Tenor for small
Baritone for medium and
Bass for Large.


----------



## Beanflip

The Grail or Holy Grail


----------



## ambigious1

i like "solstice"


----------



## bj000

the "pocket sinker."


----------



## bj000

the " mini sinker" if really small


----------



## slingshot_sniper

The Dillinger


----------



## Ace

The Corsair


----------



## radray

*Menat - *

It was a symbol associated with the goddess and her son, Ihy. In fact , Hathor was known as the "Great Menat". We often see using the Menat as a conduit through which she passes her power. It was representative of the ideas of joy, life, potency, fertility, birth, and rebirth.


----------



## radray

Curvylicious and/or Bootylicious - For all the sexy curves on the slingshot.

The Evolution

Virtue

The Summit

The Pinnacle

The Zenith


----------



## bj000

"the sinker" is the best .. sounds like plinker.. good line of names.


----------



## BCLuxor

" The Gib Rig "


----------



## Slingshots rule

foxyer or palmly


----------



## Simon Van den Broeck

how about ELIPTICO ? ;D


----------



## Bob Fionda

ORION or ORION SPUR. A constellation spur-shaped (the shape of the slingshot)
MYSTRA and CALTROP. Constellations chalice-shape (again, the shape of your slingshot)


----------



## NoSugarRob

Atwood ......an English name meaning Forest Dweller


----------



## Bob Fionda

AVANTGARDE


----------



## Jacktrevally

Connoisseur

Tormenta

Intrepid

Metisse

Wallop

Axellerator

Exolamicraft

Finesse

Logwood


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

NoSugarRob said:


> Philbert...... an English name meaning....... Illustriously Brilliant


Do you think it'd mind being called, Phil?


----------



## Toymaker

Magic.
After the Genie bottle shaped palm swell.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

I'm sorry if I'm repeating, I didn't have time to read all the posts.

I don't know if this was inspired by the catapult, or the weather ...
Pretty Lady.
Lovely Lady.
Full Figure/Figured.
Shapely.
Jezabelle. (origins debatable, but generally considered to mean, a lady with expensive prostration)
Jessey (A hebrew name, believed to mean 'Gift')
Hourglass.

And some other influences ...
Teardrop.
Hunters Friend.
Droop/ed. (not drop)
Swell.
Heart and lungs.

... hehehe ... The Uvula! ... the bit that hangs, at the back of the throat.


----------



## Hairu

The Beaver
or Beaver Tail cuz i think the palm swell looks like a beaver tail


----------



## rockslinger

Tick Licker


----------



## bkcooler

Fat Bottom.


----------



## bj000

blinker or tinker,


----------



## Longbow

It looks like the eye of a bird of pray.	Let's call it EAGLE EYES.


----------



## mckee

lynx
hydro
ignite


----------



## JeffsTackleBox

I like to keep things simple " Model 9 ". Since you already numbered it and sort of gave it a moniker.


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries

The Hunchback or the Melt, Because it looks a bit like it melted to me


----------



## Bob Fionda

ACE
ACE OF COUPS
ACE OF HEARTS
AS DE COEUR
ACE OF SPADES
ACE DE PIQUE
COUP DE COEUR
CROCHET
HOOK
COUPE DE COEUR
VERRE DE COEUR
BALLOON (the glass to serve brandy, similar in shape)


----------



## Ace

The Phenom

The Sai ( reminds me of the hand guard on the Japanese dagger)


----------



## Jacktrevally

Pitcher

Shuttle

Rogue

corriolis


----------



## e~shot

*
Northern Star*


----------



## e~shot

*Niagara Drop*


----------



## As8MaN

Black Tear

or

Dark Tear


----------



## Bob Fionda

GOAL


----------



## flippinout

Matrix

Phenom

Can Pounder


----------



## Bob Fionda

ARCHETYPE


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Venom


----------



## Bob Fionda

AMPHORA


----------



## slingshot_sniper

minotaur


----------



## Bob Fionda

ALDEBARAN


----------



## tubeman

Mandolin


----------



## brianmitchell66

The First Glance...seeing as how I have fallen in love at first glance


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Jericho


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Akita


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Aktaion


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Algon


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Anhur


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Athena


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Atalanta


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Camo


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Cernunnos


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Cheyenne Disaster


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Cujo


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Drake's Shot


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Jethro


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Koda


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Zeus


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Felix


----------



## brianmitchell66

King's Spade


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Cronus (after the famous Titan and father of Zeus)


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Ares


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Hyperion


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Atlas


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Crius


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Artemis


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Thor


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Perkunas


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Ukko


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Karora


----------



## brianmitchell66

Hades' Arm


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Abellio


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Dionysos


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Dragon Tail


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Spirit


----------



## brianmitchell66

*The Slingshots' Canada Spirit Range *

*Gib- This is the one!*


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Tomahawk Line


----------



## crapshot

the viper


----------



## philly

The PEERLESS, no equal.
Philly


----------



## mckee

when does this contest end?


----------



## Daniel J

i like mr ted's hourglass name, and i can't think of any other, sorry. anyway, the slingshot looks very beautiful.


----------



## Ted

Thanks Daniel, I agree the slingshot looks very beautiful.


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Anaconda


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Climax


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Exotic Wonder


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Slingshots' Canada Exotic View


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Slingshots' Canada Wooden Wonder


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Slingshots' Canada Exotic Marauder


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Slingshots' Canada Exotic Cypress


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Cypress


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Celosia


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Exotic Celosia


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Amazon (The Slingshots' Canada Exotic Amazon)


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Slingshots' Canada Spectacle (or Exotic Spectacle)


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Slingshots' Canada Bolt (or Exotic Bolt)


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Slingshots' Canada Strike


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Impress Line of Slingshots


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Stunner


----------



## mckee

*incondite*
*turophile*
*graphite*
*paronomasia*
*putative*
*skepsis*
*sartorial*
*aestival*


----------



## shawnr5

brianmitchell66, can you please put your entries into a couple of replies instead of individual ones? Your suggestions are clogging up my email.


----------



## mckee

*lascivious*
*legerity*


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries

meltdown


----------



## bj000

"quicker plinker. "


----------



## bj000

pocket stalker


----------



## bj000

"the silent semi " (circle)


----------



## bj000

" the slient fork"


----------



## brianmitchell66

shawnr5 said:


> brianmitchell66, can you please put your entries into a couple of replies instead of individual ones? Your suggestions are clogging up my email.


Then just don't follow the thread. I do not have to change my desires to accomodate you, sir.


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Phantom
The Shadow
The Ghost


----------



## ezshot

Gib,
Your craftsmanship and design is beautiful and looks like it is a slingshot that can not just be beautiful but can be used. The name I would suggest for this piece of art is" OPTIMUM" . If you make this a series of slingshots with slight variations you can just number them as OPTIMUM # 1,2 or,3, or OPTIMUM, LEVEL # 1. OPTIMUM HIBRED SPECIAL SERIES, TARGET MASTER ,HUNT MASTER.
Well that's my suggeston good luck on getting a worthy name for your slingshot.
Warm Regards
Tom Cardi


----------



## bj000

ezshot said:


> Gib,
> Your craftsmanship and design is beautiful and looks like it is a slingshot that can not just be beautiful but can be used. The name I would suggest for this piece of art is" OPTIMUM" . If you make this a series of slingshots with slight variations you can just number them as OPTIMUM # 1,2 or,3, or OPTIMUM, LEVEL # 1. OPTIMUM HIBRED SPECIAL SERIES, TARGET MASTER ,HUNT MASTER.
> Well that's my suggeston good luck on getting a worthy name for your slingshot.
> Warm Regards
> Tom Cardi


how about THE " optiminium "


----------



## Xidoo

*sofisma* (Greek )Something that looks correct but it is not. Since there was a debate on the palmswell. According to another vendor, this palmswell looks like his, but it is totally not the same.


----------



## Xidoo

*Irapuato *(Tarasco) hill that emerges from the plain.


----------



## Jacktrevally

Exquisite

hYbrYd


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries

Knuckleshot
Fingerprint


----------



## Xidoo

*Banjo*

*Flamingo*

*Huato *(Nahuatl) Hill or mountain. 

*Jeannie *It looks like the shape of the "I Dream of Jeannie" bottle.

*Reflex*

*Espejismo (Mirage)* It looks like, but is not.

*Ilusion * again, it looks like, but is not. 

*Catty Vase *

*Xphere*

*GOPS *(Gib's Own Palm Swell).

*Gizmo *

I will also called *"Gib"* , but I would write the *"b"* like this *"ollo"* together and compress and using only half of the *"o" *on each side since that is how the slingshot looks like if you put it sideways and are able to appreciate the palmswell. Or just use *db *put together. So it woulb be the "*Gidb"* with the two letters *"db"*compressed and the poles of the two letters larger.


----------



## Jacktrevally

Esperanza


----------



## bj000

brianmitchell66 said:


> brianmitchell66, can you please put your entries into a couple of replies instead of individual ones? Your suggestions are clogging up my email.


Then just don't follow the thread. I do not have to change my desires to accomodate you, sir.
[/quote]
i concur. the internet can and must be customized . especially this site.. otherwise you will have a million emails. give or take a few hundred thousand


----------



## bj000

the "trans canada"


----------



## bj000

or "trans canadian"


----------



## bj000

the "canadian side"
or " the Niagaran "
or "pocket puller"


----------



## Tirador

*SAP* Slinger!

SAP-ling Sling

maybe SAPling for smaller models to...


----------



## bj000

the " silent stinger"


----------



## Guest

id call it the CAN-Flip (or Canadian Flip) or HoserHandle or if you want a touch of killer to it.... Canadian Rocket or Sleek Fox any derivation of these would be fine aswell









*crosses fingers for CAN-Flip*


----------



## bj000

"the singularity" , "the nexus", "Mr. pink."


----------



## Aras

The Spirit of the Tiger
or
The Woodchecker
or
The Tiger's Fur LOL


----------



## ArjunD

This should be named :

*"The Arjun"*

Google "Arjun" and you will learn that Arjun was the greatest Archer that ever lived. He won the greatest battle in Indian Mythology of Mahabharat. And he was the greatest shot ever. 
So therefore I believe this slingshot should be named after me.


----------



## Jacktrevally

Eve


----------



## Gib

Tons of great names so far guys! It is going to be very tough to pick JUST ONE.

Keep em coming, There is no end in sight I will likely let this go for another week and then choose a name, I will let everyone know atleast a couple days before I plan on ending it.

Cheers


----------



## Guest

cerb said:


> id call it the CAN-Flip (or Canadian Flip) or HoserHandle or if you want a touch of killer to it.... Canadian Rocket or Sleek Fox any derivation of these would be fine aswell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *crosses fingers for CAN-Flip*


Canadian One
Canadian Core
Core Elements
Canadian Elements
Tundra Howl
Chinook
Arctic Savanah
Arctic Moose
Beaver One
Arctic Beaver
Alaskan
Forsaken Beam <<<<<<<<<<<<<
Canadian Pride
Primo Canada
Canadian Zinger
CAN-PLINK
Universal Wolf
Uni-Plinker
Canuck Special
Magic Shot
Multi-Angle Ball Pusher
Ultra Plinker
Ultra Flipper
Ultra-Canadian Classic
ZingCan Special
ZingCan
PlinCan
PlinKan
Plink-Can
Ejaculator
Ejector
Spectre
Arctic Specter
Nu-Spectris
Arctic Lynx
Canadian Rattler
Arctic Queen
Wondershot
Wonderlust
Arctic Shine
Arctic Sunrise
SplendiCan
these from my gf >> if she wins il make her use it lol
Maple - Sling
Beaver- Sling
Moose -Sling


----------



## Jacktrevally

Blitzer

Twig

Corrida


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Slingshots' Canada.....

The Rundown

The Evo

The Exacto

The Next

The Masquerade

The Distinct

The Contour (because it fits every hand)

The Slingshots' Canada Contour 

The Slingshots' Canada Exotic Contour


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Slingshots' Canada Picturesque

The Canadian Charm


----------



## brianmitchell66

The Slingshots' Canada Air

The Slingshots' Canada PSS (Palm Swell Swag)

The PSS Line From Slingshots Canada (Palm Swell Swag)


----------



## slingshot_sniper

The Gib K.I.S.S


----------



## Ace

The Mangonel


----------



## brianmitchell66

Ace said:


> The Intrepid


Please edit your post Ace because "intrepid" was used on August 8 by Jacktrevally


----------



## bj000

" the Can-a-pult"
" slickshot "
"slimshot"
"sweetshot:
"slapshot"


----------



## Xidoo

*Contour.*


----------



## brianmitchell66

Xidoo said:


> *Contour.*


I literally used the contour this morning. Please edit your post Xidoo. i already used contour


----------



## mckee

the exquisite


----------



## bkcooler

lolly pop.
lolly popper.
popper.


----------



## justplainduke

The swelligant shooter


----------



## Jacktrevally

Regency

Emperor

Rooky


----------



## slingshot_sniper

cyclone


----------



## Bob Fionda

EREWHON


----------



## Gib

I had anticipated this going a little longer however I think I have found the name I desire, Everyone has 2 days to sneak a few last entrees in, This will end on midnight saturday and I will announce the winner shortly after.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Bob Fionda

ALBASTRON a classic type of vase used in the ancient world to contain oils and perfumes. This reminds me the shape of the palm swell.


----------



## Guest

cerb ftw!












































hey, how about Pocket Rocket , is that taken?


----------



## Bob Fionda

SCEPTER


----------



## spanky

The Eclipse.....leaves other slingshots in the dark.


----------



## mckee

Bronte
Anemia
Syrinx
Tantalus


----------



## Jacktrevally

ballistic

ballista

viking

impacta


----------



## bj000

the " bottoms up " model


----------



## strikewzen

the Pharaoh

can't believe i spelled it wrong the first time...


----------



## Ace

The Pacq its small and packs a punch like Manny Pacquiao


----------



## Bob Fionda

CHORALIST or CHORISTER in english, another name of the Diapason.
CHORISTE, the same but in french.
Your slingshot resembles a diapason, and that would resonate.


----------



## Bob Fionda

FREQUENCY
WAVE


----------



## Slingshots rule

hunters friend
Romey ( means good hunting)


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

Gib.


----------



## Jacktrevally

Majestic

Casuarina

Sunset

Hurricane

Preskil


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Jewel


----------



## slingshot_sniper

proline


----------



## Pikeman

The Huntswell, Aimswell, Shootswell or Flipswell

The Pocket Launcher

The Swellshot


----------



## mckee

edacious
ubique


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Excel


----------



## slingshot_sniper

The lynx


----------



## mckee

alpha
vice


----------



## mckee

said it


----------



## mckee

mckee said:


> said it ss


----------



## mckee

the fever
temptation


----------



## Guest

this is all spam. bah, i have a new email for each one of your spam posts >>

i suggest naming it the Spam King , as a testament to all the ppl spamming this thread with names ><


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Wildcat

Topcat

Alley cat

exocet


----------



## slingshot_sniper

cerb said:


> this is all spam. bah, i have a new email for each one of your spam posts >>
> 
> i suggest naming it the Spam King , as a testament to all the ppl spamming this thread with names ><


Here's another email just for you


----------



## Guest

slingshot_sniper said:


> this is all spam. bah, i have a new email for each one of your spam posts >>
> 
> i suggest naming it the Spam King , as a testament to all the ppl spamming this thread with names ><


Here's another email just for you








[/quote]

nah, i changed the settings


----------



## slingshot_sniper

cerb said:


> this is all spam. bah, i have a new email for each one of your spam posts >>
> 
> i suggest naming it the Spam King , as a testament to all the ppl spamming this thread with names ><


Here's another email just for you








[/quote]

nah, i changed the settings








[/quote]
Me too


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Ra...as in the sun god


----------



## Bob Fionda

TARGET FINDER


----------



## Bob Fionda

GRADALIS the Holy Grail in latin language
KRATER the Holy Grail in ancient greek language
because, as many of us suggested your slingshot and its palm-swell looks like Holy Grail. Thee are two differents names to call it.


----------



## Bob Fionda

DECANTER, a kind of ampoule or ampulla or cruet made of glass or crystal that it is used to decant the wine or some spirits. Again the palm-swell seems a decanter.


----------



## Bob Fionda

AMPLIFIER
DOWSER
SOURCIER
....sorry if they've been already told. There's too many names and I'can't see all. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## bj000

alright who won???


----------



## Bob Fionda

MAGNET
AIMANT


----------



## bj000

the tabernac


----------



## Aras

-The- -Stripe-


----------



## bkcooler

Stain the body black.
The palm swell red.
The Black Widow.


----------



## Aras

*"\.,>-The Lurker-<,./''*


----------



## mckee

amicitia
argentum
atrox
fabula
factum 
mitesco


----------



## Aras

Malphite
Mordekaiser
Pantheon
Twisted Fate
Layered Fate
Warwick


----------



## Bob Fionda

My last attempt.....let me play the desire of each participants at this contest: the WINNER


----------



## strikewzen

since it gives an Egyptian feel (lines & color).. consider Horus (if no one mentioned yet..)

or my previously suggest the Pharaoh


----------



## strikewzen

or the Raincaller... look how the fork curves gather raindrops into the vase

Rainsong - however this name is a guitar brand


----------



## bj000

the extra dry


----------



## Guest

i call it the mooseknuckle lol


----------



## bj000

cerb said:


> i call it the mooseknuckle lol


uh oh. lol.


----------



## bj000

giblette dry is alright.. any of my suggestions with " dry " at the end would suffice. if i have not won with my suggestions then i will STRIKE! .... not really... i know i won .. i am canadian and i am the closest person to GIB geographically therefore i win.. my suggestions were pure gold. i cannot remember them but i know there is nothing better,

i hope i win, goddammit


----------



## brianmitchell66

Gib, I can't wait to find out who won!

Don't forget about my entry of "The Contour". It really matches this frame well!


----------



## Bohh

Suspense
Apprehension
Chiller
Cliff-Hanger
Doubt
Perplexes
Thriller
Waver


----------



## mckee

Bohh said:


> Suspense
> Apprehension
> Chiller
> Cliff-Hanger
> Doubt
> Perplexes
> Thriller
> Waver


its ended now


----------



## bj000

so whats the winner?


----------



## Gib

Our winner is:

BANEOFSMALLGAME

His entry that I have decided to use to name this design was The Condor.

Bane will receive the slingshot shown on post 1.

SECOND UP

Was Brianmitchell with The Contour -- I will use this name for my latest frame that I released after this contest,

He will receive A multiplex version of the Contour.









(The Contour -- I felt this name fit this shooter more)

BJ will receive A unfinished multiplex shooter of his choice for dropping the most names.

Thanks to everyone who participated

Cheers


----------



## BaneofSmallGame

You've got to be kidding me!!!

1 guess, 1 shot in the dark late at night a few days ago and BAM! I have to say, something came to me upon looking at the frame, I immediately said and thought "Condor". As they say, go with your first instinct right?

Wow, I am ecstatic to fondle the Condor in my hands







, she is truly beautiful. Thank you Gib for putting on a great contest, you make some fantastic frames.

Cheers - John


----------



## brianmitchell66

Congrats Bane! Thanks Gib for holding this contest..it was a lot of fun. And thanks for adding the Contour to your set of finished multiplex frames!

Cheers, Brian


----------



## bj000

me BJ?? ooh congrats


----------



## bj000

exciting! i hope im the honerable mention!


----------



## bj000

it is me! saweet


----------



## Northerner

Congratulations to the winners! There sure were a lot of names to choose from.

Hey BJ... which unfinished frame are you going to pick? That new "Mini-Plinker 2.0" sure looks sweet. Ahh, but the new Contour would be nice too. Oh, and then there's the Wrangler to think about.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Bob Fionda

Congrats to the winners! Thanks to GIB for the contest.


----------



## e~shot

Congrats John and Michelle


----------



## bj000

Northerner said:


> Congratulations to the winners! There sure were a lot of names to choose from.
> 
> Hey BJ... which unfinished frame are you going to pick? That new "Mini-Plinker 2.0" sure looks sweet. Ahh, but the new Contour would be nice too. Oh, and then there's the Wrangler to think about.
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


i thought i had made a choice but then i realized that it would be more fun as a surprise .. i asked for the plinker 2.0 but also said that he should just send me whatever . beggars like me cannot be choosers.


----------



## bj000

i really like the names that were chosen.


----------



## bj000

all of us winners' names' start with B


----------



## Guest

no dictionary for brian, as he didnt actually win with the contour... and horrible choices, horrible.


----------



## bj000

he spelled it wrong? ouch. our judges are going to let it slide...


----------



## NaturalFork

Way to go John and Brian! That is awesome!


----------



## AJW

I think everyone will have a look at them if you call the design " Vanilla"


----------



## brianmitchell66

bj000 said:


> he spelled it wrong? ouch. our judges are going to let it slide...


No I spelled it correctly. It was a joke we had inside the chat room last night.


----------



## brianmitchell66

NaturalFork said:


> Way to go John and Brian! That is awesome!


Thanks NF. I know Bane was really happy and I am too!


----------



## As8MaN

Congratz!!!!







!!


----------



## bj000

brianmitchell66 said:


> he spelled it wrong? ouch. our judges are going to let it slide...


No I spelled it correctly. It was a joke we had inside the chat room last night.
[/quote]oh ok.. would have been funny


----------



## Guest

i think mooseknuckle is much more appropriate


----------



## Xidoo

brianmitchell66 said:


> *Contour.*


I literally used the contour this morning. Please edit your post Xidoo. i already used contour
[/quote]

I am not going to edit nothing, since I am a Spanish born speaker. So, I thought the word in Spanish first, the equivalent word that came faster to me was "Shape" in English I thought that that had no real meaning. Since Spanish is much a reacher language than English, I used the translator and the word "Contour" came out. I just type it in and that was it. I did not just typed a bunch of words and see what would came out as a winner. I did not read what the others came out with, I am not Gib, who's job was that. The word that came to my head was "Contorno" and is a word with Latin roots. 
Now, look at the words that I came out with and most are related the shape. They had to have sustance and meaning not just to sound good.


----------



## bj000

word


----------



## brianmitchell66

The contest is over anyways


----------

